# Now I've seen it all!!!



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

lol, depends what wood the "woodshop" smells like. I'm not sure too many people would want to buy a product that smells like my shop after I've been cutting oak (smells like vomit to me) or using pure tung oil. Frequently I'll come in from the shop after doing finishing and my wife will insist that I shower immediately "You smell like chemicals!". I'm guessing that is not the scent this product is aiming for…


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

If not sawdust, then how would you describe the scentsy scent? My workshop has some big metal tools in it too so they'd have to add a touch of 30W oil smell just to round it out. 
Too bad we don't have scratch-n-sniff on the computer.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## KirkHutcherson (Jan 19, 2013)

Reminded me of a line of many scented candles I saw on tv a while back. A series of candles of scents that relate to manly activities. Such as Campfire, fresh cut grass, bacon, etc… Here's a link:
http://mancavecandle.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3&zenid=b052ad44b1023012c1f13b100d6bd54e


----------



## Davynurse (Feb 20, 2013)

To give a true description is difficult, the best I can call it is they tried to make a pine scent mixed with something else what the other smell is I cant say for sure. Smells kinda like poision to me


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

And of course we *ALL *know what WD40 smells like, right?


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

i think i'll stick with my own sent, when I fire up the tools!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Does it smell like sweat, farts, and empty beer bottles with a little cedar or pine?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Barry - are you sneaking in my shop again? I told you to stay on your side of the river.


----------



## badcrayon (Jun 1, 2013)

I guess they never smelled shop after cutting zebrawood.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll just stick with whatever my shop smells like on any particular day.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I have to admit that I don't go to my shop for smell experience. This is more likely a product for someone raised on a farm but now living in the city and with no wood shop.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Someone had to come up with it sooner of later


----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

My favorite smells, in a weird sort of way, and in no particular order;
- far-off-skunk (I don't know why, I've just always kind of liked it)
- horse barn (ok, ok, ok… cleaned horse barn)
- freshly cut hay
- hay loft
- humus (aka rotten leaves and dirt)
- brush or leaf pile fire
- camp fire
- mountains (specifically… dense pine forest above 5000ft)
- freshly cut cherry (reminds me of angle food cake)
- rain
- high octane (reminds me of the dirt track)
- tequila

Smells I hate
- grease / oil
- dirty diaper pale
- close-up-skunk
- dog fart
- guy in the stall next to me (ever heard of a courtesy flush?)
- burning rubber
- asphalt
- hairspray…make that most feminine products
- tequila


----------

